# I am looking for VERY basic birdhouse plans



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi gang. I am looking for a very basic cutting diagram for a simple bird house with a peak roof. Does anyone have plans or do you know where I can find some?

Thanks


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

just google free birdhouse plans


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Here are some.

http://www.birdsandblooms.com/Backyard-Projects/Birdhouses/Birdhouse-for-Beginners-

http://www.birdsandblooms.com/Backyard-Projects/Birdhouses


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, obviously I started by googling free birdhouse plans. I got 863,000 hits. I was trying to limit my results.


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks lumberdustjohn


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Enjoy your build.


----------



## CrafterOfWood (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't have a diagram, but I just built several that were very easy.

Using a 1×6, which is actually 5.5 inches wide, measure up 5.5 inches from the bottom and cut a 45 degree angle from both sides, so the cuts meet in the center of the board, 8.25 inches from the end. You'll now have the front/back of the house. Repeat to get the other end. (You can use the "scrap" triangles left over to glue up additional houses it you want to.)

For a small house, cut two pieces for the sides that are 4×5.25 inches (leaves a small gap at the top for ventilations.) For a larger house, cut two sides that are 7×5.25 inches. The smaller sides fit inside the front/back and are glued/nailed in place. The larger sides are glued/nailed outside the front/back.

Drill a hole between 1 to 1.5 inches in diameter in the front for the entrance. Contrary to popular opinion, birds do not need or want a perch outside the house. The hole is sufficient.

Glue/nail everything together.

Cut a bottom that fits inside the house. Should be 4×4 for the small house or 5.5×5.5 for the larger one. Glue/nail in place. I like to drill small holes (1/4 inch) in the corners of the floor to allow drainage.

The roof consists of two pieces, one 4.75×7, the other 5.5×7. These are glued/nailed together to form a ninety degree angle that is the same length on both sides, with the long ends joined. It forms the roof allowing a short overhang on the front and each side of the house. The back should be flush with the back of the house. You can nail/glue this in place.

There should be a way to clean out the house once a year. You can accomplish it by screwing the floor in place for removal or making the roof removable, which is my preferred method. I use small scraps, glued to the roof so that it drops in place and is held by it's own weight and friction. The clean the house I simply lift the roof off.

Hope this helps, feel free to ask questions. I can probably post/send some pictures tonight if desired.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have a few plans if you want to try one !


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

From Amazon.com.

or

you can buy it from Popular Woodworking.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

different birds need different houses.


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This one works for what I need:
http://store.choosefreedom.com/freeplan.html


----------

